# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Branderige huid

## anjaver

hallo allemaal.
ik heb een vraag, ik weet sinds kort dat mijn haarvaten in tenen dicht zijn heb bloedverdunners gekregen en veel lopen,nu heb ik een branderig gevoel van mijn huid op armen en benen, en rug,
herkent iemand dit.??

----------

